# Graham Meeks Clausing 100 mkIII and mkIIIa, 4800 Auto screw cutting clutch



## COMachinist (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All
Well we finely got the clausing screw cutting clutch drawing files. These have not been 100% verified by an actual build and install. I'm sure some of these will need to be tweeked for each machine. as the gear train is fairly loose on these machines I don't know if these will work on the mk1, mkII machines. These can be adapted to many other machines. Gray will not be helping with your build he does not have the time and most likely will not return emails. There is a write up by him in the Home Shop Machinist September/October 2014 part 1 and part 2 will be in the November/December 2014 then in January/February 2015 Jim Schroeder will do one on his version for the G0602 lathe. You can also read about how these clutches work from Martin Cleeve's article in Model Engineer Magazine Vol. 144, ME 3596, p1275, ME3598, p1405. You also get info on Dog clutches in Cleeve's book Screwcutting in The Lathe, Work Shop Practice Series #3, p83 Dog clutch notes. Here is Jim's video of how these work, if your not familiar with the dog clutch you will be amazed. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=20806 
I do have Grahams permission to post here and of course you have mine. We work together on this so feel free to use it
Thanks 
CH


----------

